# Rules our slaves should know!



## Wabbitdad12

Hi I am Nibbles, wabbitdad12 is my slave. I thought I would start a list of rules my slave forgets sometimes. Maybe the hoomins can read this and become better slaves to us.

Feel free to add to the list.

Rule #1

Veggies are to ready at the same time everyday and be properly chilled.

Rule #2

Banana chip's should be given out daily.


----------



## Yurusumaji

Michiko has some rules to add to Nibbles' list.

Rule #3
Provide lots of things to destroy!

Rule #4
Never let the hay rack get down to less than 25% capacity.

Rule #5
Salads should always have a lot of broccoli in them.


----------



## Marrie

Powder would like to add to the list as well:

Rule #6 

Fresh grass should be provided any time I ask. I don't care if it is raining, the middle of a hailstorm, or if you don't feel like going out and crawling around the yard to find me the grass I like. 

Rule #7

My litterbox shall never become soiled, or I shall soil the floor. Which one I use is up to you.

Rule #8 

Papers left within my reach are fair game. Do not bring your problems to me because YOU left an important phone number by the phone on paper I chewed.


----------



## Yield

Silas would like to add...

Rule #9
Always remember to make sure my litterbox is in the same spot every time you put it back or I move it, or I will pee where it was.

Rule #10
Do not give me hay racks or boxes that I can sit in. I WILL pee in them instead of my litterbox if you do.

From Solara...

Rule #11
Never hand me my treats- place them on the ground and slowly back away.

And Sabriel shall add,

Rule #12
Never make me do tricks for my treats, just give them to me.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Rudy wants to add:

Rule #13

A slave should not stop petting untiltold not to.


----------



## Anaira

I wish the slave would listen to these:

Rule #14

No baths ever. Under any circumstance.

Rule #15


Bananas and rat lab blocks are to be given whenever asked for.


----------



## MILU

All bunnies in shelters say:

The Supreme Rule (I won't even number it) is:

DO NOT EVER ABANDON OR MISTREAT YOUR BUNNY!!!!!!!

:cry4:


----------



## MILU

MILU would like to post Rule #16:

Let's have dinner together: :toast: :eats::eats:
Sit down by me and eat your weird food while I eat mine looking at you eating yours, got it? :eats::eats:
It gets better if we're all watching TV and there's country music on it - either or not you like it, after all, this is about what we bunnies like! 

:highfive: 
opcorn2opcorn2


----------



## Luv Buns

Jelly Bean with rule #17

When I'm out of my cage exploring I dont like it when you say "No dont chew on that." I like that spot in the floor, I'm a bun and thats what I do. Deal with it.

Also, do not run me out of the cats litter box, Its different. I tasted his litter and I'm thinking of making you change mine. 

(\__/)
(='.'=)
(")_(")


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Number 1 should have been "everything in the house is mine, get out of the way"!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> Number 1 should have been "everything in the house is mine, get out of the way"!



:laugh:

Lets make this rule #.9


----------



## bunnychild

Oreo wants to add some

#18- feed us on time

#19- no snugglin after 1:00 am

#20- cats r toys not companions

#21- chicks and rabbits dont mix

#22- when we arrive somewhere all attention is on us


----------



## MiniLopHop

Becky's Rules
#23 Never forget the oats on the pellets or I won't eat

#24 Daily adoration must be paid in full at time of request- lots of ear rubs and compliments prefered

Houdini's Rule
#25 Continue to TRY to rabbit proof my room, your attempts amuse me


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Houdini's Rule
> #25 Continue to TRY to rabbit proof my room, your attempts amuse me



:laugh:

So true!


----------



## gmas rabbit

#26 I should always ride in the front seat on trips especially when it is hot as the air conditioner works better there. If I have to ride in the back make sure the foam is memory foam as it is softer.
#27 Don't complain because I chewed a hole in your new leather chair and it is going to cost you big bucks to have it fixed. Counselling care is expensive too and I don't charge you for listening to your problems. We are even!
#28 Sometimes I get hungry for something other than pellets or hay in the middle of the night. How do you think I got so plump. Just get it or I will chew on the couch next.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Fraggles would like to add rule 29. I prefer to lap my water off the hard wood floor. Please stop putting my water in the bowl and I won't have to keep dumping it out. Also foot flicks happen! Just deal with it!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great rules!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Sage Rules to live by, or so my bunnies tell me. Especially the one about bunny-proofing.


----------



## Pharfly

Nova would like too add
Just because I am small if you put anything in my play pen that I can jump on I will jump out and go visit Smokey! ps when is he getting fixed so I can play with him???


----------



## Pharfly

Anythine ediable or what I think is will be gone!


----------



## Pharfly

If the cat is sleeping on my blanket It's her fault I bit her


----------



## luvsmallfurries

*Pharfly wrote: *


> If the cat is sleeping on my blanket It's her fault I bit her


:yeahthat:


----------



## Koumyou_69

Tiger
33. Do not move your fingers while I am cleaning you or I will nip!
Mocka
34. I won't do anything untill you rub my nose and hand over that snowpea then and only then will you get kisses!
Tiger
35. If i scare the dog by growling and scratching her it's her own fault she doesn't know her place and that she should stop sniffing my butt!!!!


----------



## Seraphina

Sera would like to add..

#36 Anything i pee on is now mine and no matter how often you clean it, i will pee on it again.. this includes the hay box, the bottom of my cage, the couch, and your bed.

Epies would like to add

#37 Anything in my reach is fair game.. which isn't just the floor! don't worry, you'll forget i said that.


----------



## Spikethebunny

Spike would like to add:

#38 - Just because I don't play with the toys you buy me doesn't mean I don't want them. Moving them from their stragetic places is not appreciated.

#39 - I expect a clean pen at all times. Just because the moment you have finished cleaning and I dump hay all over the floor, doesn't mean I don't like things clean.


----------



## MagPie

bunnychild wrote:


> #20- cats r toys not companions



:laugh: Oh yes! Harvey agrees with that one completely. Toys and chew toys.


----------



## Dustiechick

Dusty is adding #40- 
I will chew on all the furniture I want. And don't try and stop me. 
#50- I can sense when you are going to put me back in the cage. Catch me if you can!


----------



## sparney

Dustiechick wrote:


> #50- I can sense when you are going to put me back in the cage. Catch me if you can!



^ SO true!

#51- I arrange my bed how i want it, so stop wasting your time, if i want the shavings there, they go there, if i want the straw by my bowl, that is where it stays!


----------



## Babybunnies_x

*Seraphina wrote: *


> Sera would like to add..
> 
> #36 Anything i pee on is now mine and no matter how often you clean it, i will pee on it again.. this includes the hay box, the bottom of my cage, the couch, and your bed.


Ugh I wish that wasn't true... 
My bed is just distroyed. aha.:grumpy:


----------



## jcottonl02

This is so funny lol.

Rule #52
In our mutual grooming sessions don't feel hard done by when my strokes last 10 minutes and you get three licks before I shove my head under your hand again.


Jen


----------



## lillyen10

rule #53 i will not abswuwtwy will not come into site for food unless you give me a big tweet and pet me 10 twimes no more no less or i start usen my claws so say hello to my wittle fwiends (always wanted to sway dat )


----------



## kly44

Shiloh
Rule 53 - Go ahead. Vacuum. But the second you're done I'm kicking shavings everywhere again.
Zuri
Rule 54 - If there's a will, there's a way out. And I always find a way out.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Becky: rule 55
You shall not ask me to socialise with humans and get petted when dinner is late. If this rule is broken I shall nip you every 2 minutes until you remember it is dinner time. A penalty carrot is required for this offence!


----------



## sparney

#56- I know if you've been to see other rabbits and i will chin you all over until i can't smell them on you anymore, you're my slave.


----------



## SDShorty

#53 You should learn to just not ever close the play pen door, I'm a rabbit remember? I'm just gonna keep jumping over it.

#54 Boxes and paper are delicious, if you don't want me to eat your DVD's or books or whatever else that's made of paper, then don't leave it on the bottom shelf of the bookcase as a snack for me


----------



## MareBearBunny18

MagPie wrote:


> bunnychild wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> #20- cats r toys not companions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: Oh yes! Harvey agrees with that one completely. Toys and chew toys.
Click to expand...


Bonny to agrees with that she tackles the kitten all the time she is so much bigger then the kitten and it is funny to watch :yahoo:


----------



## rjeffery99

#55 When you put my 7 week old friends into the play pen dont get annoyed when they squeeze through the bars and it takes you half an hour to get them back in
#56 never let the westie dog " sniff me" it is not fair and i dont appreeshiate her lickwing me
#57 the cat is not my fwiend so dont hold me up to its nose and expwect me not to kick and scratch you from Bugsy


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Ms. Hope bunny says:

#58 Parsley should be given in bunches not one stalk at a time.


----------



## Meeky242

From King Luther...

#59 - Yes. I understand that you're trying to look after me HOWEVER if you open a door and i am aware i will be coming with you. No exceptions.

#60 - You shall not keep me from MY carrots! If that fridge door opens i will be in there faster then you can say "LUTHER!" and the bag of carrots will be coming out with me.


----------



## Lucy500

From Bonkers:

#61. DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT spray the walls with that awful perfume. I cant chew them properly when you do.

#62. If you leave my litter box dirty for too long, prepare to have pee, poop and litter confetti all over the floor.

#63. Bananas are a must. Always. No exceptions.

#64. If you leave and don't come home for more than a day, the amount of bunny butt time will be directly proportional to the time you were out. Emotional torture with me licking my grandma and not looking at you will be applied. 

#65. Mint leaves are the work of the devil, and I will act like you are trying to poison me if offered.


----------



## funnybunny99

Oreo says


#66. Everything my chin touches is mine, including you!

#67. Do not ever throw away empty toilet paper rolls.

#68 You need to learn how to wiggle your nose like mine so we can bunny talk.

#69 Yes, when I stare at you, I really am plotting something.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great additions!


----------



## OreoTheBunny

MY Oreo would like to add one....

#70. The bed is mine, you can have the cage.


----------



## Kizza

Rocky would like to add to the rules:

#71 - If i sit on the back of the couch and stare at you blankly this means that cuddles shall be forfeited promptly and until you are dismissed

#72 - I make the rules on when 'outside time' is over and if you continue to make advances I will simply hide where you cant get me

#73 - Anything left in reach is fair game and I will chew and destroy it at my leisure. You can then clean it, I like to watch you clean

#74 - If attentions are not given on demand I WILL proceed to annoy you until you are left with no choice but to give up the goods. This includes, but is not limited to, licking your clothes, nipping, scratching pant legs and walking on keyboards

:happybunny:


----------



## Viola

75) Those are not your shoes. Those are my lovers.

76) Today I chin the livingroom, tomorrow the WORLD mwahahahaha!

77) All food is to be eaten Cookie Monster style. If the bowl is not upside down, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## qtipthebun

A few from Q-tip....

78. There must always be a full bag of apple chips, even if you just opened a new one. 
79. I don't give a you-know-what if it's 5 am, when you open a new bag, you must go to the store to enforce rule 78.
80. Snuggles will only happen once I get a treat. Give me an apple chip, and I'm yours forever.


----------



## OreoTheBunny

Viola wrote:


> 75) Those are not your shoes. Those are my lovers.
> 
> 76) Today I chin the livingroom, tomorrow the WORLD mwahahahaha!
> 
> 77) All food is to be eaten Cookie Monster style. If the bowl is not upside down, you're doing it wrong.




Haha!! I love the last one!


----------



## JjGoesBounce

78) Let me play all day. I don't care if you're scared for me. I'm alive aren't I?

Pemmy


----------



## BertNErnie

yes we will use you as a speed bump, get over it!


----------



## MiniLopHop

*BertNErnie wrote: *


> yes we will use you as a speed bump, get over it!


Ghirardelli would like to add- including pouncing on your head when breakfast is late. Get out of bed already!


----------



## sparney

If you take me out in the snow, i decide when we go back by running towards my hutch. Just because you might be getting cold or you're worried incase i get too cold/wet doesn't mean i want to go back. I'm fine; i just want to play while it's still there.

(sorry this is long, but it's true!)


----------



## Jocelbug

Skeletor says, "backoff dad, mommy belongs to ME! I dont care if u have a piece of paper saying otherwise."

Shee-Ra says, "the more time u spend brushing the knots and bedding and pieces of hay out of my fur, the quicker i will make sure to undo your meticulous handiwork (even tho i throw a fit and toss my head and dig at myself once im all snarly and dirty and again)."


----------



## Jocelbug

*75) Those are not your shoes. Those are my lovers.

76) Today I chin the livingroom, tomorrow the WORLD mwahahahaha!

77) All food is to be eaten Cookie Monster style. If the bowl is not upside down, you're doing it wrong.* 


best rules EVER!


----------



## audrinasmommy88

If you dont want me to get sick from kitty litter, then make sure you get the kind I can eat.

Do not expect me to let you close the door to my cage after playtime. I do not belong in there and I will fight you until you give in.

Under the mini slave's (Audrina) bed is my favorite hiding spot. DO NOT, and I repeat, DO NOT block it so i cant get under there


----------



## Hill-Hutch

Min'z rulz for dah Bunny mommaz:
78. I'm allowed to cuddle under your chin!
79. Don't let the dog look at me!!!
80. Let me dig holes in dads lawn!!!
81. Don't flip me over on my back unless I'm on your lap!


----------



## bunnychild

# wat evr numbr were on) If you hav to groom me evr day then I get 20 twets per min. no exceptions


----------



## melbaby80

83) Do you expect me to bwush myself? Zero excuses for dis knot in my furz. 

84) If Carrotz are good for you den dey are good for me, wuts dis nonsense about dem being sugary. I like my carrotz! 

85) I sitz at my bowl every morning for a reason. So bwing me da good stuffz!

86) Your pants look hot so I gave you some air holez. Now be happy about it, not madz!

87) I peed on you because I love you and now you iz mine.


----------



## trinitydrummond

Domino's rules:
Whatever I touch is mine.
Whatever I eat is mine.
Whatever I bite is mine.
Whatever I look at is mine.
Forget is; everything is mine.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Excellent rules!


----------



## RabbitLuvercx

Houdini's Rule
#25 Continue to TRY to rabbit proof my room, your attempts amuse me :goodluck xD LOL Sooo true


----------



## RabbitLuvercx

Pheenex's rules Do not clean my messes unless i tell you to Do not EVER! stop petting me i will attack you -.- Pipi's rule Breakfast must NEVER! be late same go's for lunch and dinner! Winnie's rule I dont care how long it took you to clean your room i will make as big of a mess as a want  Harley's rule Do not tell me i cant have anymore treats :whatever i'll never forgive you :whatever


----------



## Chrisdoc

Love these rules. My Houdini joins your Houdini...you can try and bunny proof your room but I will ALWAYS find a way you just watch


----------



## RabbitLuvercx

Ikr Mama think she can keep it clean XD How funny


----------



## BunnySilver

#29 If you are eating a banana, I expect that you will share it with me. Otherwise, the second you put the peel down I will be off and running with it.


----------



## RabbitLuvercx

XD Pipi does that every time i eat anything...


----------



## Hkok

Erlsev here I got one simple rule 

Don't touch my hay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovelops

Wabbitdad12 said:


> Excellent rules!




I LOVE your sig!!!

Vanessa


----------



## MichelleandThumper

Thumpers main rules are don't leave the room without feeding me in the morning! And you wake up when I say you wake up!


----------



## bunnyman666

Trixie's main rules are as follows:

1) Pick me up, snuggle me and tell me how cute, beautiful and FABULOUS I am in the morning

2) You will get me my oats after I have been sufficiently snuggled

3) You better turn on the hockey game or I get cross

4) I win the game "Kill the doo rag" every time. No question.


----------



## BlueMoods

I think my human is well trained but, she won't change the rules and she should.

I must have blackberries with every meal, she won't let me though.

Me and all my girls have to have those sweet oat cubes she gives us all of the time. Sometimes we don't have them.

I get to sleep in the human bed anytime I want and, the human can sleep in my bed. That works until it gets dark, then the human wants the human bed.

Pleas stop putting that good smelling electronic cigarette out of my reach. It smells yummy and I want to taste it. The human here says it would be very bad for me so I can't even touch it, ever.

Maybe sometimes our humans know best but, I think they need to follow our rules better or we should get to put them in a cage for the night.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama

Mason's rules
If I nibble ons you clothes it means you move and nots move back till I no go there
If I's want it it's mine
You's must feed me mys veggies if yous say I has some.
If I's grunt yous move that is most important on mys list
Yous must have papers to shred


----------



## Magick_mogwai

Gandalf's rules:

You should anticipate where I want to be. If you are in my way expect extreme nudging

When I hop up for a cuddle all electronic devices should be immediately put away - your attention should be on me and only me I don't care if it's an important news program or your mum ringing I'm more important

Provide only hay I really really like or it will be pulled into my litter tray. If you reach the end of the bag and there is a single speck of dust in the hay don't even think of putting it in the rack. It's poo!

When entering the room all humans must talk to me. Failure to do so meets with strict disapproval and floor thumping. Apologies can be made - leave offerings of banana and parsley and I will consider forgiving you

Stop trying to put things on the floor to stop me digging the carpet, you know I will only chuck them on your feet!


----------

